# Fridge help..... PLEASE



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

Fellow Campers, we are leaving out today with our camper and our fridge is not working.. on electric the freezer get super cold and works great but fridge makes a ticking or clicking sound and doesn't cool down now.. worked fine a few weeks ago.. turned to propane.. another clicking sound as if it wasn't lighting.. what can I do to troubleshoot.. no time to take to lonestar... Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Make sure the camper is level. This happened to us a couple of trips ago. I switched the fridge over from electric to gas before hitching it up to the truck and it wouldn't convert. Apperently I had it a little nose high. As soon as it was hitched to the truck and leveld out, the fridge kicked over to gas. Hope this helps!


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*gas*

The propane leaked out while the camper was setting. The first thing you should do when you turn the gas on at the bottle is purge the system. This is simple to do, turn the gas on, light a burner on the stove and let it burn for a min or so. When you try to light the stove you will notice it takes a few to get it to light. This is because you are purging the air out of the system. The fridge and hot water heater are trying to do the same thing but will fail and stop trying before they get it purged.


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

It wont work on electric at all..


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

look below the frig. mine has a panel their with fuses in it ck. them and then move the control switch from gas to elec. back an forth .. good luck I assume it is plugged to elec.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

IF the tanks have been off recently you should have to bleed the lines of air.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Turn your gas stove on and let it run for 3 minutes. Switch your fridge over to gas and just run it that way until you get back.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

*Need help also*

After reading these posts,i have a similar,if not the same, issue with my travel trailer fridge. I had bought a 25ft Nash camper a few months ago and the first time we all went to camp out in it,we noticed that the fridge wasnt cooling down. It would get a little cool but the freezer worked great and even was forming ice on the wall. Somwe gave up on the fridge and then when we woke up the next morning,it was cold. It does have an auto,gas (lp) and ac option but i leave it on auto. About 2 weeks ago,i ran a generator to the camper and yet the freezer got cold pretty quick but the fridge didnt even budge a bit. I ran it for a good 3 hours. I read about leveling and am wondering about that. Can that be the problem?? Thanks .


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

These RV frigs are different than home models. It takes the cool of the nights for them to cool off and should then help maintain during the day. Not as effective as home models since they have different technologies. Just let cool over night and keep cold till no longer needed. Mine does the same and takes a day to get cooled in hot of summer. They do not have electric compressors but use ammonia instead using heat instead of a compressor. I changed my thermomister thing it would help, but still did the same. I typically plug mine in sing electrical cord a day or twomprior to needed to get cold andall works better.


----------

